# PADRON= worth the cost?



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

So as you can tell by my title I am wondering if padron cigars are worth the cost. Ive read alot of reviews about them and would love to try them but the price is a lil steep. I dont mind spending the money but I wanted to ask for some random BOTL knowledge first!:smoke:


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey, I've gotten some very inexpensive Padrons that have been excellent...the Padron 2000 and 3000. (Here in NY with its ridiculous cigar tax, the 3000 sells for around $5-$6 at the B&Ms.) The 3000 is my go-to smoke...rich and delicious hints and notes of spice; good draw; nice smoke....consistent, solid ceegar....IMHO, a great smoke and a great value!


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Which particular cigar did you have in mind? I recently tried a 1964 Anniversary for the first time, and it was the by far the best smoke I've ever had. 

So, in short, yes they are worth the cost (at least to me).


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

The X-000 is by far worth the money. excellent cigars. Now when you get into the the Anniversary lines alot of guys I know (including me) have no problem spending that price point. But some others don't think the are worth it. I have no problem spending $26 for a Padron 80th Ann. is its a special occasion. (birthday,holiday, proper bowel movement).


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

IMHO Padrons are good ROTT and even better with age. So I would say yes they are worth the price.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have never had a Padron that I didn't like. The x-000 series is my go to smoke. (and the short story). 

But the anniversaries (1926 and 1964's) and family reserves are my favorite smokes of all time. I think they are better than some CC that I have had (but I haven't had that many).

-Andy


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I will def try one of the x000's. But I was inquiring more about the annv series. I know they have to be good to be that expensinve. Does anyone know of a place that sells padron annv samplers? I would like to try a lil bit of each style before I go in deeper lol.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just checked my notes....back in October I smoked a 1964 Anniversary (for my Anniversary!), outside around a fire, cool Autumn night... and it was indeed an excellent experience!!
(Don't remember what I paid.)


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Both the x000 and Anni. series are worth it IMO. The fact you can smoke them right away makes them invaluable to me (not patient when it comes to cigars).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Worth every penny. Doesn't matter which one you're looking at.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I think they are worth the cost.

Some people might have problems with the flavor profile, and I understand that, especially with the 2000 and 3000.

My favorite (outside of the 26s and 64s) is EASILY the Londres.... I think it has the perfect wrapper to filler ratio and I think the complexity of the Padron classic series really shines with this stick for some reason. At under $3 a pop, that one is easily worth the $$$. 

Most of the Padrons are worth it IMO.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

The padron anny sampler can be had in the 1926 series or the 1964 series, the maduro is available in the 1964 series. They usually run around 60-85 bucks or so depending on the sampler and where you get it. look around online. Just saw it at old virginia cigar company for 87 bucks


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

"YES" is all that needs to be said.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

As others here have said, yes they're worth it. Padrons come to you aged already, so the extra buck or two you spend on them is offset by not having to tuck it away in the cooler for two years to age properly.

As far as I know they do not have mixed samplers - just vitola samplers (one of each size of the 1964, etc).

I prefer the 1964 Maduro in the smaller ring gauges (I prefer all of my cigars in smaller RG) to the 1926, but I would NEVER turn down a '26 if someone was offering me one (and, not surprisingly, nobody has ever offered me one)! I've also enjoyed every Family Reserve Anniversary that I've smoked, though those are few and far between due to their cost.

Also, BKDW hit the nail on the head with the "classic line" Londres. I go back and forth about whether I prefer the natural or maduro best, but you can routinely get a box of 30 for under $80 - unbeatable!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

As far as the anniversary series is concerned, I say no. If it was worth it to me to pay over $20 for one stick I would, but I don't even have one in my humidor out of the hundreds I stock. While I think it is a really good cigar, I do not think it is 6 times better than the 601 blues I have in the humidor, or 4 times better than the MBIII, etc. I like them, just not enough to spend the cash on them!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I would say yes because the x000 is very good IMHO....now the anny. series is exspensive, but worth it.....no not everyday, unless you can afford it than more power to ya, but a great celebration cigar IMHO....why I like their cigars? once you let em rest to get to the r/h you want they are good to go and at their best....this has been said by other BOTLs before, just echoeing their and my opinion.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

My experience with Padron so far tells me they make the best cigar for the money altogether. So my opinion is yes.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

BKDW said:


> I think they are worth the cost.
> 
> Some people might have problems with the flavor profile, and I understand that, especially with the 2000 and 3000.
> 
> ...


As a noob here, curious about the questionable 'flavor profile' of the 2000s and 3000s?? :gossip:
TIA


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

As most have said, they are an incredible value. They age their cigars before distributing them so they should be more ready to smoke ROTT then 99% of other brands. I find their Naturals to be a bit too spicy for me, but I absolutely love their maduros of all shapes and sizes. I haven't delved into the anniversary series or many other higher priced smokes. Outside of my best bang for your buck vote going to Oliva, Padron is right there for value.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> IMHO Padrons are good ROTT and even better with age. So I would say yes they are worth the price.


I agree. The #7000 Maduro is one of my Go To Smokes. I haven't tried the Anni's yet. Maybe someday...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Like the others......Compared to others, the Padron is a great value
IMHO the X000's and Anny 64 shine.

The 26 is where I start to believe there are better sticks for the $$$$


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hell yeah


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

joshbhs04 said:


> I will def try one of the x000's. But I was inquiring more about the annv series. I know they have to be good to be that expensinve. Does anyone know of a place that sells padron annv samplers? I would like to try a lil bit of each style before I go in deeper lol.


www.CigarPlace.Biz

1926 Series Sampler (4 Cigars) - $85.95

1964 Series Sampler (5 Cigars) - $74.95

There is also a Combo of both (8 Cigars, 4 each Series) $89.95


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Londres... Yummy!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

With the exception of the x000 series, absolutely positively NOT.
_
"There is no justifiable reason on earth why ANY cigar should cost over $10." -Gene Arganese._


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I do not care for Padron. The x000's do nothing for me, and I get them for under $4 a stick due to the B&M tired of the sorry rep he has to deal with and not ordering anymore. The Anny's are good, just not my taste, especially for the price.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd say that they are worth the money. I think the x000s do benefit from some aging. But I have noticed that the annis (1926 and 1964) dont seem to be affected by age. At least to me, they are just as awesome right off the truck as they are months later. I have smoked a shit ton of Padron Annis in the last 6 months. I mean, I have probably gone through at least six boxes, probably more. Every time I pick one up its perfect. The consistency is truly amazing. I have seen the least variance in quality in Padrons than any other cigar I have tried including CCs. Even out of the roughly ten Tambos i have had, which are pretty high quality, I got one where the wrapper just fell apart. And I am pulling these sticks from boxes that have been kept under very consistent conditions in terms of temperature and RH. Even as I get into CCs and the Tambos, when I go back to Padron its like coming home. Every time. 

One exception to this, though, has been the SI-15s that I bought from the smoke inn. I smoked a few ROTT and they were really bland. But, after a few months, I have been really surprised at how peppery they have become. Construction is always perfect.


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

My favorite cigar so far has to be the Padron x000 series maduro. They are cheap ($5.50 at the local B&M) and taste great to me. I've tried so many different maduros in the past couple of weeks and keep going back to the Padrons. I'm still looking for a shop online where I can get a box of these for a good price.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Best Cigar has the 2000s for under 100 bucks for a bundle of 26. Thats under 4 bucks per stick. Not a bad price.


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

jakesmokes said:


> Best Cigar has the 2000s for under 100 bucks for a bundle of 26. Thats under 4 bucks per stick. Not a bad price.


Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

yes, I m just a Noob here, but IMHO I was able to notice a difference between the 2000 and 3000...the latter being a more enjoyable stick. Wonder what the 3000 would go for, if available, from bestcigar....


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

This answer your question?


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

I still think the 1964 is my favorite cigar I've ever had.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm a value guy and can tell you that I enjoy the lower end Padron sticks. When they begin to get pricey, my palette says, "Isn't an LFD or Pepin available for this price?"

Personal preference though, can't knock Padron's construction or consistency. If Padron is what you enjoy, they do "it" every time.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

In my opinion, yes.

Every cigar with Padron's name on that I've smoked is of the utmost quality and a reflection of the Padron's family pride, passion, and honor. The first Padron cigar I had was the 6000. When I smoked it I was completely blown away. At the time it was the best cigar I had smoked, and to this day still is my most memorable smoke. I would say the the 6000 is the straw that broke the camel's back when I was trying to figure out if cigar smoking was for me.

You really should try a Padron cigar. Whether it be a X000, 1964, 1926, et. al. They are all phenomenal cigars.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Believe it or not, but Ive never had a Padron. Every time I go to my B&M I always get side tracked by something else. But i still would like to have one.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

Nathan King said:


> This answer your question?


that is a very nice looking humidor!

but my .02 is a bit different from everyone elses:

They are only worth it if you like them. I think padron's are good; but they just don't hit my flavor profile. While I enjoy them for what they are; they are not a staple in my smoking selections and only smoked on the rare occasion that I'm either given one; or am craving one (extremely rare).


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dont know but Im about to find out. I just a 1964 for a Bday cigar and If all goes as planned Ill be smoking it tonight. 


That said Ive had 2 of the "lesser" Padrons both 5000s I believe and they were good but didnt blow me away by any means. I can find plenty of other stuff for the same price that I like better. Dont know maybe its the vitola and maybe Ill give a 3000 a try sometime, but who knows they just my not fit my tastes either. 

From everything Ive heard about the annys though Im nearly positive Im gonna love the '64.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I think X000s are ok, the Anniversary 1964s are real good, Anniversary 1926s are steep and the limiteds (40ths, 80ths, Family Reserves) are just outrageously priced.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to admit that I am a Padron fanatic. Always found excellent quality, burn and just an overall great smoke ranging from their standard line to the anniversarios. The 40th is one of my top fav smokes.

The 44 / 45 / 46 are all phenominal and make a great occasional smoke. I have noticed that prices do vary at different shops, but I've found the 4X for ~ $22/smoke locally.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Great Quality and alot of pride goes into their Cigars. The one thing that I can say without hesitation about Padrons is consistency. The cigars are always consistent. I have never had a Padron that was something other than what I had expected it to be....anything but a great smoke. The 5000 and 64's are exceptional cigars IMO. I had a chance to meet the Padrons last year but wasnt able to do so. What a convo. that would have been! :-|


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The best way to determine that is for YOU to try them. We could all tell you what we like but that doesn't answer your question...this is a hobby/passion that makes you the aribiter of what you like based on what tastes good to you. I still get a kick out of those who want somebody else to determine for them what is good or what is worth the cost...I can barely determine for me what is worth the cost or what is good for me. Unless I know what you like or how much money you have I could be giving you some bad information.

On a serious note...this is a journey if you are starting out and your tastes will change no matter what you think. Random tasting of cigars is part of that journey so you can develop your own profile of what interests you. You will find BOTL on here who will have similar tastes as you will...these are the people you want to follow and get their input so you can stay on track. While there are a lot of good people on here who like what they like...they can only give you information on what appeals to them...not you unless they know your tastes intimately. This is how you are able to get a leg up on finding cigars that appeal to your tastes instead of doing the "shotgun approach" to finding cigars. I use Tony and Bulls expertise when it comes to Habanos...when it comes to NC's I will draft behind Manny and a few others because my tastes are pretty close to theirs.


----------



## carlv123 (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a '26 anni this weekend and a couple times prior and it was good, but not mind blowing. I've had x000's and those are pretty good for the price. Now to try the '64....


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

YES!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Cigary said:


> The best way to determine that is for YOU to try them. We could all tell you what we like but that doesn't answer your question...this is a hobby/passion that makes you the aribiter of what you like based on what tastes good to you. I still get a kick out of those who want somebody else to determine for them what is good or what is worth the cost...I can barely determine for me what is worth the cost or what is good for me. Unless I know what you like or how much money you have I could be giving you some bad information.
> 
> On a serious note...this is a journey if you are starting out and your tastes will change no matter what you think. Random tasting of cigars is part of that journey so you can develop your own profile of what interests you. You will find BOTL on here who will have similar tastes as you will...these are the people you want to follow and get their input so you can stay on track. While there are a lot of good people on here who like what they like...they can only give you information on what appeals to them...not you unless they know your tastes intimately. This is how you are able to get a leg up on finding cigars that appeal to your tastes instead of doing the "shotgun approach" to finding cigars. I use Tony and Bulls expertise when it comes to Habanos...when it comes to NC's I will draft behind Manny and a few others because my tastes are pretty close to theirs.


Again, Gary you hit the head of the nail. I have already commited to purchasing some just havent decided on the series and whatnot. I have come to realise that when you want to make a purchase its best to ask on the knowledge of your brothers! Cant wait for dec botl!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

No cigar is worth more than $10 to me.
Others apparently disagree.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> I will def try one of the x000's. But I was inquiring more about the annv series. I know they have to be good to be that expensinve. Does anyone know of a place that sells padron annv samplers? I would like to try a lil bit of each style before I go in deeper lol.


Here is a site with some great Padron Samplers.

Padron Premium Cigars 1964 Anniversary Serie 1926 - Billboardtobacco.com


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Stinkdyr said:


> No cigar is worth more than $10 to me.
> Others apparently disagree.


I actually agree, for the most part-- everyone on this site knows how frugal I am when it comes to cigar purchases...no need paying $15 dollars for a solid cigar when there are actually many $2-3 solid ones. I learned my lesson (blowing $15+ on cigars in my "dumb" smoking years).

But without a doubt, the Padron 1964 Exclusivo is the only cigar that I will CONSISTENTLY pay $10+ and not think twice about it.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

doomXsaloon said:


> As a noob here, curious about the questionable 'flavor profile' of the 2000s and 3000s?? :gossip:
> TIA


Some people object to the earthy profile: some have likened it to burnt charcoal. To each his own, though....

I still can't say enough about the Londres (maduro). I will still maintain that this is the most complex one I've had in the classic series-- something about that wrapper ratio just gets me.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know. I don't like to pay more then 10 dollars for a cigar except for special occasions. So no, they're not really worth it to me.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I absolutely love all things Padron. The 2000 & 3000 are always in my humidor and are my go to stick.


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

My opinion of Padron...fantastic. Its really a matter of taste when it comes to the flavour profiles of the specific blends. They are all constructed so well and look excellent out of the wrapper. As others have said, they are pre-aged so they are excellent ROTT but even better with some age.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Padron's are my all time favorite #1 smoke. I've smoked just about every type of cigar they make. They are superior (my opinion) to anything else I've had, including various CC's, Opus X's, etc.

So while they are pricey... yes, definitely worth it to me.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll occasionally spend 10th or more on a cigar but very rarely, so if in in a b&m and its my birthday or somthing I will. Unfortunately the couple of times I've done that I didn't pick up a pardon. But come my birthday in Oct I think I will since everybody here seems to like them so much


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes. Period. Padron is my go to brand in nearly ALL cases, even beating out most everything Cuban. The entire line, from the $3 low end to the $30 super premium, is fantastic and is a good buy for the money. I even bought a 1926 maduro sampler to "celebrate" my divorce!


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

For me The 1964 Aniversario maduro is completely worth the $18 they charge for the exclusivo around here. Now naturally I don't do that often but I can say that it is, without a doubt, my favorite cigar.

That said the smaller version is only about $12 and is still every bit as complex as the larger version. I love that the flavor will change just about every draw.


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray (Jul 12, 2011)

dont forget to check out those Padron samplers (natural or maduro) for 35 bucks at most online cigar stores. Then you get that 1964 exclusivo and four other padron smokes. great deals for the price.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

you can pick up the 1964 annis in a sampler, i think its 5 (maybe 6) sticks for about 65 (each different vitola they make in this series)....cigarauctioneer


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

Padron has always been one of my favorite go-tos. I'm a huge fan of the x000s and the Londres (especially the maddies if I can get my hand on them!). If you let them sit for 6 months to a year, primo. One of my favorite smokes of all time.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I actually agree, for the most part-- everyone on this site knows how frugal I am when it comes to cigar purchases...no need paying $15 dollars for a solid cigar when there are actually many $2-3 solid ones. I learned my lesson (blowing $15+ on cigars in my "dumb" smoking years).
> 
> But without a doubt, the Padron 1964 Exclusivo is the only cigar that I will CONSISTENTLY pay $10+ and not think twice about it.


WTG Manny, set the youngsters straight to be wise with their cash. Lots more important things in life.

I am of the same opinion too. Many NCs (and CCs) are enjoyable, decent and honest smokes that do not need to cost an arm and a leg. You guys in the States are real lucky to have a plethora of quality yet value for money sticks for the choosing that are easily accessible by anyone that holds a steady job, IMO.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Stinkdyr said:


> No cigar is worth more than $10 to me.
> Others apparently disagree.


I'm not rich and cannot smoke them all the time, but I gladly pay $30 for the 80th. It's decadent as the finest opera cake and lasts for three hours. Heck, just the sheer smoking time by itself makes it worth the cost.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Ive started to look at them of cigarauctioneer, so all of you need to stop bidding on them so I can win some! Thanks alot for the info guys. This site is everything I could have asked for and more!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

IMHO there is no cigar - even Cuban - that is like the Padron 45th Family Anniversary. It's $26 but MAN!! That cigar blew my socks, shoes and hair off! It was the greatest experience since the original release of Ernesto Carrillo's La Gloria Cubanas from Miami in 1993. They were the most powerful smokes I'd experienced to date.


----------



## LVS (Jul 12, 2007)

Slowpokebill said:


> "YES" is all that needs to be said.


DITTO!


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Is ANY cigar worth the cost? It's purely subjective to each purchaser. I have over 6,400 cigars and some are worth what I paid and some are worth less than I paid. That's part of the joy of being a cigar enthusiast!


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuelie95 said:


> Is ANY cigar worth the cost? It's purely subjective to each purchaser. I have over 6,400 cigars and some are worth what I paid and some are worth less than I paid. That's part of the joy of being a cigar enthusiast!


wow... 4 years on the board and 10 posts. i nominate you for chief lurker puffer and LVS as vice chief


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

kumanchu said:


> wow... 4 years on the board and 10 posts. i nominate you for chief lurker puffer and LVS as vice chief


Thanks! :smokin:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

YES, Yes ,and YES!!!!! I can smell sweet coco just by thinking about a Padron


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

kumanchu said:


> wow... 4 years on the board and 10 posts. i nominate you for chief lurker puffer and LVS as vice chief


Looks like he spends all his time buying....



Fuelie95 said:


> Thanks! :smokin:


With that kind of stash, I would love to invite you to take part in the Noobie Sample Trade. :eyebrows:


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Nathan King said:


> I'm not rich and cannot smoke them all the time, but I gladly pay $30 for the 80th. It's decadent as the finest opera cake and lasts for three hours. Heck, just the sheer smoking time by itself makes it worth the cost.


I couldn't agree more. If you're going to drop the money you mine as well drop it on something worth it and fork out the few extra bucks. Not to mention as my forum friend said, it's quite a lengthy smoke so be prepared for 2 hours of goodness. Padron 1926 80 all the way!!


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm sure most b&ms could set you up with some sort of sampler- for pick up or shipping.

My personal taste - the londres is one of the best cigars for the money at under $4

The 26 and 8th are awesome - but the 64 is one of my all time favorites and always worth it- try it with your morning coffee! The smallest size is under $10 and a good way to decide if the larger ones are worth your money.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Hot Lips said:


> I'm sure most b&ms could set you up with some sort of sampler- for pick up or shipping.
> 
> My personal taste - the londres is one of the best cigars for the money at under $4
> 
> The 26 and 8th are awesome - but the 64 is one of my all time favorites and always worth it- try it with your morning coffee! The smallest size is under $10 and a good way to decide if the larger ones are worth your money.


I love in germany at the moment so they are not readily available. Im ordering some online just gotta figure out which ones and how much I want to spend.


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

In my opinion, and this is strictly my opinion, most all Padron's are fantastic and worth the price if you're willing to fork. The 1926 80 is one of my favorite and prefer the natural over the maduro. If I'm going with a 1964, which is probably my first choice (not just because it's cheaper) the maduro is absolutely fantastic. That's my two cents


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

So does anyone know where to get some Londres Maduros on the cheap? I haven't had one myself but I hear (both from this thread and others) that they are a lot like the 1964's but a little less complex. I haven't seen any on C-bid ... or really many Padrons at all. I'd love to get a five pack or a few in a sampler to see how they measure up!


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I am extremely reticent to buy any cigar over 15 dollars. I am cheap I suppose. There are so many good cigars that cost less that are great, as well. 
The Padron Cortico's, that used to come in tins, but now is sold in boxes of 50 I love to smoke. They are worth the money at 2.50 at my B&M.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

We could split a box lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> So as you can tell by my title I am wondering if padron cigars are worth the cost. Ive read alot of reviews about them and would love to try them but the price is a lil steep. I dont mind spending the money but I wanted to ask for some random BOTL knowledge first!:smoke:


I see the last cigar you smoked is a Partagas serie P #2 a great cigar for not much money! The Padron anni's are well constructed very good non Cuban's for a lot of money. IMHO not as good as the #2 Your mileage may vary.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I see the last cigar you smoked is a Partagas serie P #2 a great cigar for not much money! The Padron anni's are well constructed very good non Cuban's for a lot of money. IMHO not as good as the #2 Your mileage may vary.


thanks, I just want to prepare myself for moving back to the US where cc's are not an everyday cigar. I loved the #2 anddoubt it the padrons or much else for that matter can match it.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I smoked a '26 No. 9 Maddy this weekend. I didn't have that "Wow" experience I used to. My girlfriend was smoking a Boli CE from '05 and I couldn't help myself reaching over on a few occasions.

ISOMs weren't all that impressive to me until I've started smoking those with years of age and wow, what a smoking experience. I stumbled across a 50 cab of '05 Boli CEs and they are by far my best smoke.

So moral of the story, and I've never admitted this before as I enjoy my NCs immensely and Tony will get great enjoyment out of this but...

If you're going to spend the money, and have patience in allowing them to age over a prolonged period of time, a 25 box or 50 cab if available, is the way to go.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

...and just to clarify my NC stash is significantly larger than my CC stash and you will not see me thin out for the dark side. A slight refocus is more applicable to my situation.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

ive only smoked the 2000, but it was very good ROTT, especially for the price! it was only about $5. ive got one more sitting in my humi and im going to let it age for a couple months to see if it is even better.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Never had a bad Padron. Quality is consistent throughout the lines so in my book their worth the price if you like the flavor profile of that particular Padron...


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I have to say.. having smoked a few Partagas P2s and a bunch of Padrons lately that the Padrons taste better. But.. that is, I am sure, due to the fact that I have not let the P2s rest for nearly long enough. And the Padron annis arrive already very well aged. Either that or my P2s are fakes. 

I am endeavoring to accumulate enough of them to let them sit for a bare minimum of six months with an eye towards 1 year. Oh, the torture though. And, ironically enough, while I am waiting I will be smoking, in part, my Padron stash


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

jakesmokes said:


> I have to say.. having smoked a few Partagas P2s and a bunch of Padrons lately that the Padrons taste better. But.. that is, I am sure, due to the fact that I have not let the P2s rest for nearly long enough. And the Padron annis arrive already very well aged. Either that or my P2s are fakes.
> 
> I am endeavoring to accumulate enough of them to let them sit for a bare minimum of six months with an eye towards 1 year. Oh, the torture though. And, ironically enough, while I am waiting I will be smoking, in part, my Padron stash


Perhaps I'm showing my "smoking age" but I have no idea how you guys have the discipline to sit on your premium sticks like that. It takes everything I have not to smoke a 1964 as soon as I get into the car after a trip to my B&M. Thank god the store has some decent prices for a state with like 80% tax. :banghead:


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Well.. I have smoked a lot of them in the last 6 months. I am pretty saturated and looking for other things to smoke that are a change of pace. Buying ahead of the curve has left me with like 4 boxes of the anniversary padrons. So now I just smoke one every couple three days.. usually on the weekends is when I splurge or if I had a really tough day.

But I gotta say.. when I do go back and smoke on of those its like going home and snuggling up to the hottest chick you've ever been with. I recently broke into my box of 1926 #1s. Man.. they are huge. Its like a 90 minute wallow in pure bliss. Nothing else has consistently measured up.. yet. Man... I wish it was Friday


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

jakesmokes said:


> ...I recently broke into my box of 1926 #1s. Man.. they are huge. Its like a 90 minute wallow in pure bliss...


I must smoke slooooowly. A No. 6 takes me two hours!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> thanks, I just want to prepare myself for moving back to the US where cc's are not an everyday cigar. I loved the #2 anddoubt it the padrons or much else for that matter can match it.


:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow I do smoke fairly quickly. But the #6 is pretty small. Not much bigger than the 35 or the principe. That's like 30 minutes max


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Padron Anniversaries and family reserves are definately worth the price.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Every cigar Padron makes is worth the price from the cheap stuff to the Family Reserve stuff. All fantastic.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

yellowv said:


> Every cigar Padron makes is worth the price from the cheap stuff to the Family Reserve stuff. All fantastic.


I agree... They are some of the best cigars out there... I really like the X000 series and LOVE the Anniversary and Family Reserve series.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Wow I forgot about this thread hahah, Now that ive smokeq quite a few padrons I must say that the x000 are definatley worth the cost. I had an 80yr maduro that cost me 35 and I must say it was good but not 35 dollar good. Again, as ive learned its all up to the individual smoker the the value they put on the cigar themselves.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

"worth the price" is subjective. Is a $5000 escort really worth $5000? I'm not sure, but I can certainly say she was the best escort I've ever had... Oh wait... We're talking cigars? Padrons are excellent! Among the best if not *the* best easily available sticks. I've had 6 of their lines in both natural and maduro, and they were all perfectly constructed, smooth, and delicious (just like the escort - oops...). Recently had a couple of Davidoffs that were equally fantastic, but they cost 50% more than the Padrons, so are the Padrons worth their price? Yes I do believe they are...


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Gonna pull the trigger this weekend on the 2000's.
What's the consensus Maddy's or Naddy's?


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I prefer the natural's in the x000 lines.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Quine said:


> "worth the price" is subjective. Is a $5000 escort really worth $5000? I'm not sure, but I can certainly say she was the best escort I've ever had... Oh wait... We're talking cigars? Padrons are excellent! Among the best if not *the* best easily available sticks. I've had 6 of their lines in both natural and maduro, and they were all perfectly constructed, smooth, and delicious (just like the escort - oops...). Recently had a couple of Davidoffs that were equally fantastic, but they cost 50% more than the Padrons, so are the Padrons worth their price? Yes I do believe they are...


LOL....

Padron Anniversaries are the only cigars that I don't mind paying over $10 for....People on this board know how stingy I am with my cigar money: there are too many cigars that I bought that I paid a premium for yet didn't deliver. Yet, there are many sub $3 cigars that have delivered for me. I would rather keep the extra 10 bucks in my pocket and just get more of the $3 proven ones.

But a Pardon...is a Padron. When it comes to them, money is not an issue.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Padrons are mighty tasty, but I find diminishing returns the more you spend on them. Being a budget-minded guy, I'm perfectly content with the X000 line. When I'm feeling like a special treat, I'll go with the delicious Anniversary 1964 versus the subtly more delicious, but very noticeably more expensive, Anniversary 1926.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the X000 series. I have a few anniversaries resting but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

After tooling around on this board I've turned into a Padron whore. I've sampled every Padron I can get my hands on and gone back for seconds, thirds and god knows how many more times. I have a 1926 and a 1964 in my humidor right now that keep calling my name but I am saving them for something special. I'm actually looking at making my first box purchase a box of 3000 Maduros.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I hear that. Embarrassingly enough, I'd never heard of Padrons before I came here (was not a big cigar fan; I thought Arturo Fuente was the only company that made 'em! ), but I just ordered a box of maduro Londres last night. Admittedly, at $77 for 26 cigars, the thought of "is it worth it" didn't come up...


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I hear that. Embarrassingly enough, I'd never heard of Padrons before I came here (was not a big cigar fan; I thought Arturo Fuente was the only company that made 'em! ), but I just ordered a box of maduro Londres last night. Admittedly, at $77 for 26 cigars, the thought of "is it worth it" didn't come up...


PM your way.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

stogiesn69 said:


> After tooling around on this board I've turned into a Padron whore. I've sampled every Padron I can get my hands on and gone back for seconds, thirds and god knows how many more times. I have a 1926 and a 1964 in my humidor right now that keep calling my name but I am saving them for something special. I'm actually looking at making my first box purchase a box of 3000 Maduros.


Smoke them! I'm almost through my third box of Family Reserve 85. We could die tomorrow and our families might throw them in the garbage.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I love Padron's! I have one humidor dedicated just to them. I like the 64 Anniversarios and the 40, 44, 45, 46, 80, and 85 Family Reserves. I also like the X000 series for a basic smoke. I think my all time favorites are the FR 45 maduros. I haven't found anything that compares to them yet. I am on my second box, and I don't smoke them that often. The new 85's are smoking really well in both natural and maduro. I think I prefer the natural in the 85 though, which is strange because I am a lover of the maduro wrapper cigars.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Bad Andy said:


> I love Padron's! I have one humidor dedicated just to them. I like the 64 Anniversarios and the 40, 44, 45, 46, 80, and 85 Family Reserves. I also like the X000 series for a basic smoke. I think my all time favorites are the FR 45 maduros. I haven't found anything that compares to them yet. I am on my second box, and I don't smoke them that often. The new 85's are smoking really well in both natural and maduro. I think I prefer the natural in the 85 though, which is strange because I am a lover of the maduro wrapper cigars.


THEY ARE THE BEST. i HAVE A FEW EXCLUSIVOS AND AN 85TH BUT NEED TO INCREASE MY STASH.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nathan King said:


> Smoke them! I'm almost through my third box of Family Reserve 85. We could die tomorrow and our families might throw them in the garbage.


You're absolutely right. I'd normally share your philosophy but I'm getting married next month, so I will burn them up shortly. I figured I'd take them in my travel setup and have a few nice sticks over my honeymoon. I have a few other nice sticks that will make that week amazing cigarwise. Living for the moment is important but it is also nice to have something to look forward to, as long as it is in the near future. Also, I am going to add an amendment to my estate plan to bequeath my cigars to someone who will appreciate them in the event of my demise.  Good point!


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

stogiesn69 said:


> I am going to add an amendment to my estate plan to bequeath my cigars to someone who will appreciate them in the event of my demise.  Good point!


my name is Brady, I'm two states two your east, bequeath away lol


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

You're all set Brady. 

It's good to have someone rooting for you to die, keeps a man humble.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

stogiesn69 said:


> You're all set Brady.
> 
> It's good to have someone rooting for you to die, keeps a man humble.


Lol, that's what I think everytime I see my life insurance bill!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Padron and Ashton are two vendors that do not allow independent discounts on their products. They are also aggressive enforcing this. They have refused to sell their product to vendors that violate the policy.

I do not have an issue with this; they should try to get whatever they can for their product. The VSG and 1964 maduro are favorites of mine. I will purchase a box occasionally when the budget allows, however there are many fine smokes costing much less that I enjoy on a routine basis.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

ca21455 said:


> Padron and Ashton are two vendors that do not allow independent discounts on their products. They are also aggressive enforcing this. They have refused to sell their product to vendors that violate the policy.
> 
> I do not have an issue with this; they should try to get whatever they can for their product. The VSG and 1964 maduro are favorites of mine. I will purchase a box occasionally when the budget allows, however there are many fine smokes costing much less that I enjoy on a routine basis.


That explains why I never see sales for these brands. One question, why do I sometimes see Padrons, San Cristobal and La Aroma de Cuba on joecigar or cbid for relatively cheap? Those are Ashton brands. Does this just apply to Cigars International, their main site/store?


----------



## dmessmd (Feb 17, 2012)

The Padron '64 Anniversario is my favorite cigar. I don't smoke enough to buy in box quantities but I ALWAYS make sure I have a few in my Humidor just in case the occasion strikes.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't tried a '26 yet, but the 64s are not worth the cost IMHO. Good cigars? Absolutely. However, anytime I think about getting one I'm always reminded of other cigars I can get for the same price that are amazing to me.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

mortopher said:


> I haven't tried a '26 yet, but the 64s are not worth the cost IMHO. Good cigars? Absolutely. However, anytime I think about getting one I'm always reminded of other cigars I can get for the same price that are amazing to me.


It seems that 64s range from $9-15 a piece if you buy a box. What in that range do you prefer? (not challenging you, just have very little experience at that price point).

I have not had a 26 but did get one as a gift from my brother. Waiting for it to warm up before trying it. It's a natural and I prefer Padron maduros so we'll have to see.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

QiCultivator said:


> That explains why I never see sales for these brands. One question, why do I sometimes see Padrons, San Cristobal and La Aroma de Cuba on joecigar or cbid for relatively cheap? Those are Ashton brands. Does this just apply to Cigars International, their main site/store?


They may allow them to bid on the product thinking the price will go high on the product with high demand. I have seen bids on a cigar like VSG go higher then retail.


----------

